# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  bí quyết đánh đề online! ghilode.com đánh đề online uy tín số 1 hơn win 2888 nhiều

## binhanvip

*Chia sẻ bí quyết chơi Đánh lô đề online**
*Chim sẻ đâu: 76 theo Đánh lô đề online
Các nghệ sĩ, các nhà văn và các nhà khoa học đôi khi nói rằng họ nhận được các ý tưởng từ trong   giấc mơ trong Đánh lô đề  online . Ví dụ, ca sỹ Paul McCartney của The Beatles nói rằng ông đã tỉnh giấc với nhạc phẩm "Yesterday" trong đầu. Nhà viết văn Mary Shelley nói bà đã có một   giấc mơ trong Đánh lô đề  online mạnh mẽ, sinh động về một nhà khoa học sử dụng một máy móc để tạo ra một loài sinh vật sống. Khi tỉnh dậy, bà bắt đầu viết cuốn sách của bà về một nhà khoa học tên là Frankenstein đã tạo ra loài quái vật khủng khiếp. win2888
(Điểm rơi ở đây chẳng hạn là sau khi nổ tầm 4, 5 ngày chưa nổ lại chẳng hạn. Còn cơ hội đến là trường hợp mình núp lùm bắn tỉa, ví dụ hôm đó đầu đó câm chẳng hạn, hoặc là có một cái cầu  Đánh lô đề  online nào đó đèm đẹp...)
 2) Nếu ít vốn để an toàn thì ACE đừng bao giờ nhào vô nuôi liền. Mà nên nuôi sau khi nó nổ 5 ngày.
Tóm lại: Đối với con  Đánh lô đề online nào quá 6 ngày (trường hợp này ít thôi). Tôi nghĩ nó đã rơi vào trường hợp số 2 là ngoại lệ (nổ sau 7 ngày) và tuân theo qui luật ở nhịp đánh thứ 2 là 8 - 12 ngày. Khi nuôi ACE phải cân nhắc đồng tiền sao cho hợp lý.
Ban đầu mình chọn kỹ một con  Đánh lô đề online nuôi để nuôi (trong biên độ định trước). Sau đó nuôi, có hai trường hợp xảy ra: win và lose (cơ hội bằng nhau 50-50).
- Mình bắt đầu suy nghĩ. Phải chơi an toàn hơn (cơ hội > 50%). Cứ tưởng tượng mình là tập hợp của nhiều người (mình chơi + chơi cho người khác). Và nuôi cùng một lúc nhiều số. Nếu ai cũng win thì win to, lợi nhuận tăng lên gấp bội. Nếu tất cả các tay chơi cùng lose (giả sử nhưng hiếm khi) thì lỗ nặng.
- Vậy phải kết hợp 2 quan điểm trên thì hiệu quả mới cao và như thế này đây các bạn. Ví dụ: dự định nuôi một con  Đánh lô đề online 5 ngày theo PP gấp thếp (mình sẽ post PP sau nhé) và dự định ngày đầu đánh 100đ (ngày 2 200đ, v.v.v..). Chúng ta chia số tiền này ra làm 2 để nuôi 2 con  Đánh lô đề  online (mình chơi + chơi cho một người nữa.) (Lưu ý là không nên nuôi trên 3 con + nuôi lâu (>7 ngày), tại sao thì mình sẽ post trong một dịp khác nhé). Như vậy mỗi con 50đ, nếu nổ 1 con lời ít + an toàn + cơ hội win lớn.
kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online bổ sung:
Xin chia sẽ cho các bạn một chút  kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online để các bạn bình tâm, đỡ chút hồi hộp, lo lắng nếu hôm nào đó lỡ phang mạnh tay.
- Nguyên tắc 1: Bắt  Đánh lô đề online thật kỹ.
- Nguyên tắc 2: Đừng phang hết tiền. (có nghĩa là, không nổ thì cũng chẳng hại ta được… Ta có nhiều tiền mà. Hiii. Chấp mầy không nổ đó!)
- Nguyên tắc 3: Đánh theo kế hoạch lập sẵn. (Cứ nghĩ hôm nay không nổ thì ngày mai, ngày mốt gì cũng nổ thôi mà. Chạy đâu cho thoát.!)
Qui luật khi nuôi  Đánh lô đề  online gan:
1) Khi  Đánh lô đề  online đã lên gan (trên 10 ngày chưa về) thì rất khó dự đoán và bất thường, ACE không nên chọn làm giống chăn nuôi ngay.
2) Trong tất cả các cách chọn "giống chăn nuôi" tôi đã tổng kết ở trên có một điều ACE phải hết sức lưu ý, nếu con đó đã lên gan, nếu bạn mới nuôi thì nên bỏ để ngồi rình nó, còn bạn đã nuôi lâu rồi thì nên kết hợp với nhiều  Phương pháp trong  Đánh lô đề  online và  kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online của ACE để xác định có nên tiếp tục theo nó hay không.
3) Để nuôi  Đánh lô đề  online gan ta phải biết max của nó là bao nhiêu, khi đã chạm max thì ta mới nuôi.  kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online cho thấy khi đó xác suất nổ của những con  Đánh lô đề  online gan theo qui luật max + 5ngày là 90%.bồ câu trong Đánh lô đề  online
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh lô đề online  bảo mật chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, choi de truc tuyen uy tin nhat,  danh lo de online uy tin, web danh lo uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi de online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web ghi lo de truc tuyen,  danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, choi lode online, ghilode .com, web ghi lo truc tuyen uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web choi so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, website danh lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web nao choi bao lo uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, trang danh lo online,  web nao choi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web choi lo uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web danh lo de, trang web ghi lo moi nhat, cac trang web danh lo de, web ghi lo de online moi nhat, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang choi lo de uy nhat, web danh lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, ghi de truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de bac uy tin, trang web choi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web danh lo de online, trang web lode online, choi lo de uy tin, nhung site lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web choi de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode choi danh de uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

